# Drumhowan Stud in Co Monaghan?



## natalia (6 January 2010)

Any one know if they have a website? Would be mighty useful!


----------



## no_no_nanette (6 January 2010)

I don't think that they do ... but they produce a very detailed brochure with good pictures of their stallions - and they have some nice boys standing there, including Vechta, a very popular sire with Donal Barnwell and William Funnell for their Billy Stud.  I do have some pics taken when I visited the stud early last year; feel free to PM me if you would like to see any


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (6 January 2010)

I may have a brochure some where .... if I find it, Ill send it to you .


----------

